# Angebot Shimano Fireblood Rollen - 1000 FA Rolle - zum Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (20. November 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot

​ *Shimano
Fireblood  
Rollen
1000 FA
 
jetzt zum Hammerpreis


*​ 


​ 



​ 

NUR 279,95 €-

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....g_p4258_x2.htm​
​ 
bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

